
Ask HN: Is word-wrap by design in HN comments? - lostmsu
Reading comments today from mobile Firefox suddenly became harder&#x2F;annoying: words appear to be wrapped, and in most cases single letter is carried or left on the previous line.<p>Has some recent HN change caused this?
======
rococode
I just checked and there's a CSS rule on everything now (comments and main
thread text) that causes this: `word-break: break-all;`

Disabling the rule makes wrapping behave as expected.

I don't know if it's new, but I haven't noticed this behavior before.

------
thaumasiotes
This is also happening to me in desktop Firefox. Only HN is affected.
(textarea inputs -- on HN -- are also affected.)

I tried to submit an Ask HN too, but it seems to have gone to "new" instead of
"ask".

------
ranieuwe
Same on Safari on iOS. Rather annoying change that makes the comments hard to
read. Same applies to the comment field itself by the way.

------
Cyph0n
I am seeing it too on mobile FF. This is definitely new behavior.

~~~
thaumasiotes
Looks like it's been silently fixed; the rule is gone from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/news.css](https://news.ycombinator.com/news.css)
and a hard page reload will get rid of the behavior.

